# Hull Breweries



## mozzy (Jun 8, 2009)

After living oop 'ere for nearly 10 years, I went back down south this weekend and a few mates asked me what was Hull and/or East Yorkshire's local ale, and I am ashamed to admit, I couldn't think of a local ale (or brewery for that matter!) which comes from this region. I am aware of Sam Smiths real ale, which I think is based in North Yorkshire, as well as Black Sheep and Speckled Hen, but when it came to a Hull/East York real ale, I could think of nowt - not even in the past. 

I have done a search on google but can't find anything which takes you to any info on a Hull brewery - past or present. I seem to remember an ale called Hull Pride but when I googled that, well, it don't take a genius to guess what comes up!! ha! ha! 

Does anyone know if this region (Hull & E York) has ever had a regional brewery/ale? I am aware that the way the pubs are run have completely changed in the last 10 years or so, and are not run by regional breweries anymore, but the most popular pub/breweries I could think of up here were sodding Wetherspoons!!

Anyone care to enlighten so I tell my southern mates how lovely it is compared to their southern stuff - only joking ?!

ETA; I have just done a better search and found "Hull Brewery" but it looks as if that closed quite some time ago . Poor old hull....


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 8, 2009)

It's the same story as most places really.  A century or two ago Hull had a few local breweries.  The smaller ones were swallowed up by the larger, which in turn ended up being either taken over or put out of business by the big chains.  AFAIK the Hull Brewery Company was still working into the 60s, but by then that was the only major one in the city.  The attempt to revive it in the early 90s - which is probably what you've seen reference to - didn't last long.

There's at least one microbrewery in Hull.  The Minerva closed its one ten years ago, but The Whalebone, on Wincolmlee, is still going strong.  Some of their beers are a bit watery but I've had some nice ones there as well.  It's just a shame it's so out of the way.  There might be others, although I don't know of them.

Incidentally, have you ever been to The Wellington Inn, on Russell Street?  A mutual friend of ours took me there last time I was in 'ull.  I've never seen a selection of beers like it!  Can't believe I lived a mile or so away for six years and never even knew about it!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 8, 2009)

I forgot, there is a brewery in the East Riding: The Old Mill Brewery in Snaith.  It's got a couple of pubs in Hull.  Doggy and I used to drink in The Station Inn, opposite the old Stepney station on Beverley Road, on occasion: it's not a bad place at all, and IIRC the beer's quite good.


----------



## mozzy (Jun 8, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> There's at least one microbrewery in Hull.  The Minerva closed its one ten years ago, but The Whalebone, on Wincolmlee, is still going strong.  Some of their beers are a bit watery but I've had some nice ones there as well.  It's just a shame it's so out of the way.  There might be others, although I don't know of them.
> 
> Incidentally, have you ever been to The Wellington Inn, on Russell Street?  A mutual friend of ours took me there last time I was in 'ull.  I've never seen a selection of beers like it!  Can't believe I lived a mile or so away for six years and never even knew about it!



Hey Roadkill

Cheers for this info - I've been 't' Welly' a few times but not for ages, and yes, it's a great pub! I have not yet been to the Whalebone though - I think I work fairly near there too, so I will have to get our mutual friend out op 't pub! 

You have reminded me about Minerva's too - a lovely pub and a shame their brewery closed. 

I have not heard of "The Old Mill" brewery though - I will certainly check the Station out when I get a chance!

It's quite odd that a big city and county like Hull/E yorks doesn't/didn't have more big breweries as this is a big drinking city which I would have thought could sustain itself quite easily!


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 15, 2009)

Roadkill said:


> Incidentally, have you ever been to The Wellington Inn, on Russell Street?  A mutual friend of ours took me there last time I was in 'ull.  I've never seen a selection of beers like it!  Can't believe I lived a mile or so away for six years and never even knew about it!



With a window looking into the walk in fridge, quite something.


----------

